# Shot a Doe with Blue eyes this last weekend.....



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Finished up the season with a doe hunt, to thin a few out for the last weekend of the season. Met down at my padnahs ranch with plans of culling 20 does and all the spikes we came across. To make it a little more fun than it was already going to be, decided to only make head shots, as to not ruin any meat. Head out to throw corn on the senderos, and all we see are big bucks and a few young doe. Spread corn on the front and back of the ranch, then head back to the first sendero. BIg ole doe is standing in the middle of the road as we turn the corner. Take aim, shoot, she drops, as we pull up, my buddy says, dang, you shot a little low....No matter, she's on the ground and out of luck...Headed up the sendero and spot another doe. I was talking smack and said, watch this shot, it's going right in one eye and out the other. Draw down, and was aiming under the ear, level with the eye. Dropped her on the ground, and when we got up to her, we saw it...She had Blue eyes....one blew left, and one blew right:spineyes:,,,:biggrin:....My buddy was impressed, of course I did'nt let on that it was just one hell of a lucky chance, at that distance. It did'nt even tear the skin, it was dead center in the looker.....Hope this doesn't offend anyone with the gore pics, but I figured there wasn't any tree huggers on here, this being a hunting site and all....
Anyway, culled a few more doe and knocked down a young Nilgia that I'm going to bar-b-q at a benefit fishing tournament I'm throwing next month, to help out a buddy of mine...By the way, if any of you fish and want in on a friendly little fishing tournament to help a great guy out, drop me a line...Was a great weekend, and an awesome hunting season. Hope everyone had one hell of a hunting season...............Adios..


----------



## Lakewood Landscape (Nov 9, 2006)

Made quite a mess of that one.


----------



## BillyBob (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good!. Good hunt!


Will see you Friday.


PS: Glad to see that you wait until their tongues are out licking their lips before you put them on the ground.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

smokin' Joe Frazier! Thats some mighty tight shooting. Not a bit of meat wasted unless you were gonna eat the eyes. Good luck on the fishing deal and thanks for postin' up.
Ruben


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

nice shootin!


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Nice shots! We used to take bets on which eye, bet you can't hit the right eye. On fairly close shots at 150 and less it was usually pretty easy to hit the eye.

Yet this weekend I had to make 3 shots, 225 to 260, from field positions, not in blinds, and in short amount of time, never could hold still enough on the head and had to take chest shots. Thankfully I use TSX bullets and no meat damage, but sure makes life nice on head shots.

Great looking eater nilgai too!! Wished I would save up for another of those again, great meat!

Congrats, Jeff


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Were you hunting down near Mathis?

TH


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Was hunting farther south, around Hebbron...


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Great shot. I love doin' that. That's how I've shot every doe I've ever killed.


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

What caliber are you using and how long of a shot was it?


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Shooting my trusty little .243, the range finder said 67 yards...Was just one of those lucky shots..Was aiming in the general area, just happened to get a bulls eye, or maybe it would be a does eye


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You got neck roast all the way up to the earlobes. WW


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

one shot, one kill.... no face! nock'em out cold, good job! mmmm nilgia


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Head shot all the way! You don't have to chase em that way. Them back straps were huge!

Biggie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Kicker, I am offended by your pics and your story. Both are exactly the kind of ammunition that anti-hunting groups use to outlaw hunting. Just ask the bear hunters in New Jersey, the dove hunters in Michigan and the hunting ban on Santa Rosa Island in California. Don't be so naïve to think that anti-hunting groups do not frequent these hunting forums to look for post such as yours. We the hunters are in the minority these days. Post pics and stories such as yours for the general non-hunting public to see and hear and I can promise we will lose the vote when hunting rights are put on the ballot. We hunters have an obligation to display our animals, tell our stories with dignity and grace not gore and mayhem. Personally, for the good of the sport I think your pics and post should be removed by the moderators. No tree hugger here, just realize that times are changing and we have to protect our passion for hunting things. Lets face it none of us do it for the meat. We can get that at the grocery store. Save these pics and the gore detail for pm's and campfires. There is a great article on this very thing in the latest NRA rag "American Hunter" I think it is a good read for every hunter.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

well said bucksnort. theres a time and place for everything


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BS your ALMOST correct in your post, most people that hunt NOW, dont hunt for the meat. I along with my family still DO hunt for the meat with horns being a bonus. I do know from my dad running a deer processing plant in the late 60s and 70s and then by me being part of running one in the 80s and early 90s that most people here in our part of E Texas do hunt for the venson without a dought. IMO when the 'Horn huntin' started not too many yrs back thats when I saw things start to change both with the 'antis' and with the skyrocketing lease fees. I agree on the pics posted and adding fuel to a already hot fire. I have in the past drove from Del Rio to our shop with 20-30 game heads in a lowboy on more than a cpl of ocassions but would only do now if covered. Your very correct on the 'antis' use every available source for their cause and without a dought there are way more of them and they push the ones on the fence to side with them using pics like these. I ALSO have a problem with hunters refering to nice bucks as culls, its disturbing to me to see a 10y/o boy with a really good buck and have it 'labeled' a cull. but I guess thats the way it is with the 'new generation' of hunters. WW


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

BS, check your green and PM's


----------



## Dragger (May 4, 2006)

Kicker, I see no problem with your post. A clean kill and a hell of a shot. I guess some think that a picture of a deer should always be of a big buck or exotic proped up and looking majestic. I guess it's alright for some, like in the hill country with all the imported deer from all over the world, behind a high fence, that come running to a feeder like a chicken to a shaken can of feed, it's ok to shoot them then take a pic. Boy, now that takes some skill and talent. I've seen post on here of piles of pigs, blasted and bloody, guess its ok, because the poor little piggies are on the bottom of the list. Hell, some say, just gut shoot them and let them run off. Maybe you shoud'nt make head shots to drop them and put their lights out instantly. Next time shoot them in the legs, chase them down and hit them with something, prop them up, take a picture, then post it. And as far as a kid shooting a nice cull buck, guess some know nothing of the managment on big ranches. To each his own. Green headed your way.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

How far did she run after the shot?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dragger -- I for one am at least as interested in the respect shown the game as the size of the antlers.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Last time I checked this is a HUNTING forum, which means you will see some pretty gruesome things that a bullet or arrow can do. The shot was *very* *humane* so I don't see no problem with showing the pictures.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Str8 to the ground, and to the other poster >>I have no problem with the pics but LOTS will and I have no problem with a kid taking a so called cull but its kinda like saying thats a pretty good pc of sheet. Bottom line its a trophy and to refer to it as a cull especially to a kid is wrong. BTW I was practicing E Texas management when your dad was a young man. Its no 2cents worth thats a full 2 bits>> oh I mean a quarter. WW


SSMike said:


> How far did she run after the shot?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Kudos on the shot. Kudos on the control. And kudos for being an ethical hunter.

some of the counter-posts on this thread were disappointing. It is ok to respect the beliefs and needs of non-consumptive wildlife enthusiasts without agreeing with or fearing them. They are more like neighbors than enemies in my mind.

b


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I new my post would bring out the best in us and I think that it is good to have disagreement sometimes. It makes us better. I see nothing wrong with a head shot if your proficient. Its the public display of pics and bragging about the gore that I have a problem with. I did make an error in my earlier post. The article that I recommend that ya'll read is in Feb 07 Field and Stream. Pg 104 entiled *"Morons Among Us"* by Bill Heavey. It is an excellent article on how the tides will change for us hunters if we don't quit helping the antis. It specifically targets chat rooms and forums such as ours. If you have an opinion on this matter I recommend you take the time to read it. We are the public minority and I think, even if we hate to admit it, deep down we know it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Please don't make this into more than it is people. It was a clean shot and no one is disputing that. It is just that it would freak most non-hunters out and I bet it is a safe assumption that people who are against us have been on this site before. The more ammo that the tree-huggers have the more they can turn people against us.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I disagree strongly with you that "we" hunters are a public minority, I don't care about polls or questionaires, but I must admire you for boasting your opinion, I personally think that the pics. are great, wish I could shoot that good, When I have to worry about sissies telling me that I can't hunt & I can't fish because the hook my hurt the little fishies mouth I'll s**t fire & save matches!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I love seeing the pics of the animals being harvested, but I'd have to agree the gore pics would have been better served in emails to some good hunting buddies, and not on a publice forum.


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

I think there is no question that it was a good shot. But the claims of a humane kill are mute. That shot was not made with the intent to be humane, but more of a "watch this".


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

This reminds me of the movie My cousin Vinny, the deer takes a drink out of the brook and BAM, you blow his head off. Nice shot, wasted no meat. But you could have had the title say Blew instead of Blue, then it wouldn't be so bad then.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

this is going better than i thought. no personal attacks or name calling.makes you proud to be a 2cooler


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Generally speaking, I'm gonna have to side with Snort on this one.

Personally, have absolutely no problem with the pictures or the shot. Heck, I'm not even offended by them being posted on the internet. However, if you think the pictures bolster "our" position as hunters with the general public, I'm afraid you are sadly mistaken. The overwhelming majority of Americans (the general public) are, at best, ambivelant about hunting. And when someone that is ambivelant (has no opinion) sees pictures like that, they are very likely going to form an opinion. And it's very likely that opinion will not side with us hunters.(Especially considering the text that was posted with it.)

Like it or not, our ranks are shrinking. The vast majority of our youth are not and will not be positively exposed to hunting in their lifetime. And if this is the only exposure they have to it, what do you think their feelings will be. Remember, this country (generally speaking) is ruled by the majority. And hunting is NOT a "right." When the majority decides they don't give a ***** either way, we're done. Stand firm if you like. Call it the "************* of America" and keep giving the anti's stuff to wave in their face. But, remember, in detail, the satisfaction you got from doing it. Because, like it or not, your likely going to be describing it to your grandkids as you recount to them the good ol' days.

I'll step down for now. Carry on.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bucksnort again.


BTW, Somebody hit Snort with some green for me!!


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

Palerider I'll go into work on my day off if you need somebody to smack him


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> BTW, Somebody hit Snort for me!!


Been there, done that...


----------



## jb78709 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great accomplishment!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This and the post by TXPale Rider are both of the opinion I have as well.


Bucksnort said:


> Kicker, I am offended by your pics and your story. Both are exactly the kind of ammunition that anti-hunting groups use to outlaw hunting. Just ask the bear hunters in New Jersey, the dove hunters in Michigan and the hunting ban on Santa Rosa Island in California. Don't be so naïve to think that anti-hunting groups do not frequent these hunting forums to look for post such as yours. We the hunters are in the minority these days. Post pics and stories such as yours for the general non-hunting public to see and hear and I can promise we will lose the vote when hunting rights are put on the ballot. We hunters have an obligation to display our animals, tell our stories with dignity and grace not gore and mayhem. Personally, for the good of the sport I think your pics and post should be removed by the moderators. No tree hugger here, just realize that times are changing and we have to protect our passion for hunting things. Lets face it none of us do it for the meat. We can get that at the grocery store. Save these pics and the gore detail for pm's and campfires. There is a great article on this very thing in the latest NRA rag "American Hunter" I think it is a good read for every hunter.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> This and the post by TXPale Rider are both of the opinion I have as well.


Same here.


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

I understand what this post is. This member was simply trying to express how much fun he had during a hunt. No one is faulting him for that. We all want to tell of the events that occur during the hunt. That having been said we all have things that happen during our hunt that we probably wouldn't want to tell people simply because it could cause us a little grief. Well this member simply gave us all a little TMI (To much information). 

I applaud his passion for hunting, but I think we would all appreciate a little candor. This is a lesson that I have learned for myself on many occasions much to my chagrin.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Bucksnort,,,am I reading the beginning of your post right that you are offended by the pictures? If so then you must be one of the "Tree Huggers" for whom you reference. You are also incorrect that noone does it for the meat, alot of hunters do as a matter of fact...I know there may be validity to the point you make about adding fuel to the fire and I'm sure this wasn't kickers intent but saying you are offended makes it sound like you are in fact against hunting,,,,Just my opinion,,,take it as you may,,,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Bucksnort,,,am I reading the beginning of your post right that you are offended by the pictures? If so then you must be one of the "Tree Huggers" for whom you reference. You are also incorrect that noone does it for the meat, alot of hunters do as a matter of fact...I know there may be validity to the point you make about adding fuel to the fire and I'm sure this wasn't kickers intent but saying you are offended makes it sound like you are in fact against hunting,,,,Just my opinion,,,take it as you may,,,


Giving tree huggers this kind of ammunition is not smart... I'm sure this is what BS was referring to as being offending. I have shot plenty of does in the head but I don't post up the bloody pics. This is not meant to take away from a great shot by Kicker. Just use some judgement as to what pics you post for the rest of the world to see.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

No doubt the shot placement was spot on. No disrespect intended, but personally I could have done without seeing exit wound photos and some of the explicit details in the post. The posts regarding giving ammunition to anti's is correct. We all need to think hard about what we say and do that could be perceived as negative toward our sport. Again, no disrepect intended . . . just a difference of opinion I reckon.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Big Daddy. None of us hunt for the meat anymore, Yeah back in the cave man days hunters hunted for meat. Indians hunted for meat. I don't think anybody on this board hunts for meat. Meat is the by product of the hunt. We hunt because we enjoy hunting. We don't have to hunt. There is plenty of ground meat at Kroger. If you have to hunt for meat then sell your computer and go get you some spam. You can call me a treehugger if you like. Believe me, I have been called worse.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Big Daddy. None of us hunt for the meat anymore, Yeah back in the cave man days hunters hunted for meat. Indians hunted for meat. I don't think anybody on this board hunts for meat. Meat is the by product of the hunt. We hunt because we enjoy hunting. We don't have to hunt. There is plenty of ground meat at Kroger. If you have to hunt for meat then sell your computer and go get you some spam. You can call me a treehugger if you like. Believe me, I have been called worse.


That shows big grapes in your coveralls :rotfl:


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Big Daddy. None of us hunt for the meat anymore, Yeah back in the cave man days hunters hunted for meat. Indians hunted for meat. I don't think anybody on this board hunts for meat. Meat is the by product of the hunt. We hunt because we enjoy hunting. We don't have to hunt. There is plenty of ground meat at Kroger. If you have to hunt for meat then sell your computer and go get you some spam. You can call me a treehugger if you like. Believe me, I have been called worse.


I don't think you are a treehugger but when you said you were offended by the post then go to say it will offend treehuggers or give them ammo it kind of lumps yourself with them,,,I just was confused on what you were offended by. And BTW,,,I have quite a few friends that will go and pop a doe and pass on a 10 point to get the venison. Sorry if you disagree but some of them do. I personally don't but know those who do,,,


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Big Daddy, Kicker and others I really encourage you to read the article in this months F&S. Like I said it is directed to us and particularly forum members. I think it will enlighten you or maybe just tick you off then you'll hate the guys over at F&S. But either way it is worth the read and Bill Heavey writes a whole lot better than I do. and Kicker, Post #38 by UJ is right on the money. I don't feel for one minute you would purposely want to fuel PETA or any other anti hunter groups flames.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have to wonder if the anti-hunters who read this hunting board really care if a deer was shot in the head or the body? Certainly the head shot doe was graphic but I've seen a lot of graphic pictures on this board posted by a lot of hunters myself included. I suppose that a head shot doe repulses them more than a head shot hog or a headless rattlesnake.

I understand both sides of the issues discussed in this thread and while I agree that the picture was a bit gruesome I also think that the type of political correctness that has been shown in this thread will do more to hurt us than to help us.

Maybe we would be better off not posting pictures of animals that were hunted, shot and killed? I mean, less we offend someone and all that. 

Each and every time we try to sanitize what it is we do we give up a little more of what it once was all about. We kill animals; we don't harvest them or cull them we kill them. It is what it is; head shot, heart shot, butt shot, shot is shot and dead is dead.

Divide and conquer guys; those anti hunters that read this board don't have to type a thing. They'll just sit and read while we in our constant struggle to not offend them pick each other off.

TH


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with photos of harvested animals. As long as they are in a tasteful manner so they can be injoyed by all. I promise you, you could show that photo to somebody who is not a hunter but not nessisarily an anti-hunter and you just pushed them over to the other side (the dark side). Not knocking your shot i've shot plenty in the ol nogin but posting the grewsome picks is a whole nother thing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I don't think you are a treehugger but when you said you were offended by the post then go to say it will offend treehuggers or give them ammo it kind of lumps yourself with them,,,I just was confused on what you were offended by,,,


Big Daddy,

I don't think, in fact I know, Bucksnort was not offended by the content of the pictures. Heck, I've even seen pictures of him with just as graphic results. Bad choice of words. He was simply responding to the comment made by Kicker in the originating post:


Kicker said:


> .....Hope this doesn't *offend *anyone with the gore pics, but I figured there wasn't any tree huggers on here, this being a hunting site and all..............


 I believe he felt the pics added nothing positive and was trying to make the point that they were unnecessary, maybe even inappropriate for a public forum, hunting or otherwise.


Big Daddy said:


> And BTW,,,I have quite a few friends that will go and pop a doe and pass on a 10 point to get the venison. Sorry if you disagree but some of them do. I personally don't but know those who do,,,


Again, you are missing the point. He's not saying that someone might not choose to shoot a doe for meat rather than a buck. What he's saying is, none of us hunt deer because we need the meat. We may want it, or even prefer it. But, it's not a need. If you need meat so bad that you have to hunt deer, there are probably better uses of your time than posting on an internet forum.

As for you Trouthunter, 

I agree, to an extent, with the point you are trying to make. I'm not advocating the "sanitation" of what we do. But, I do think we should avoid making an unnecessary mess.

The point is, these were not pictures of the blood that is a natural result of our sport. (i.e. Blood on the animal, a typical exit wound, a tongue hanging out, skinning the deer.) These were sensationalistic pictures at best. Not to mention, they were accompanied by comments like:


Kicker said:


> I was talking smack and said, watch this shot, it's going right in one eye and out the other. ...............when we got up to her, we saw it...She had Blue eyes....one blew left, and one blew right:spineyes:,,,:biggrin:


Having said all that, "Nice shot Kicker!" 
(you got green coming for the shot)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.

Somebody hook me up!​


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Why don't ya'll just rolli' him over the coals like in the old days!LOL!What is our hunting board coming to?We have to be tip toeing around to make a personal opinions these days?Those pics were down right NASTY!Give some respect to the game you pursue Kicker!It is OK to disagree, just don't be a wuss about it and don't be an ******* if you get run under the bus over it!JMHO!Try again Kicker and all will be forgiven!Now look out! they are gonna let me have it over this one!LOL!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

GOTCHA COVERD... Haute
.
Kicker, that was a great shot,,,guilty of making that one myself,,,,i just dont post them 
.
and Mangum Worc is so thick skined by now that im not gona waste my time..LOL.
.
.
.
.
.im just joshin ya Crow
Mike


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Morons Among Us*

*I found this copy of the article BuckSnort referenced posted on another discussion board:*

EVER WONDER WHY so many folks have a less-than-flattering image of hunters? Let me explain it to you: There be morons among us. What's worse, the rest of us generally tolerate them. So if the antis ever succeed in banning hunting, it will be thanks to our generous support. We don't send them money, of course. But make no mistake: We contribute to their cause. 
Imagine yourself a newly minted strategist woiking for an anti hunting group. Within half an hour of starting your job, you'd be rubbing your hands with glee and telling your superiors, "These guys are a dream come true. We don't even have to think up ways to portray them as Neanderthals who are just after the thrill of the kill. They're already doing that for us!" 
Visit enough hunting chat rooms and you'll see how. I found one in which a hunter was complaining that the buck he'd shot had died before he could taunt it with a dance he'd choreographed specially for the occasion. "I'm really into sports," the guy wrote. "I based my dance on some of Terrell Owens' moves after he scores a touchdown. It's this really in-your-face, I-own-you sort of deal. I worked pretty hard on all the moves, and I thought it would be cool for it to be the last thing some deer saw, knowing that I'd beaten it. I've done it for my friends at a bar, and they all thought it was hilarious. I'm hoping next year I get to do it for real." As sportsmen, I'm sure we can all share his frustration at a game animal that has the nerve to expire before a guy gets his chance to humiliate it. And it sure would be nice to meet his buddies. 
On another site, a bowhunter wrote that he had always wanted to take a deer with a brain shot through the ear and that he had been waiting for just the right opportunity. His patience payed off, and everyone in the chat room was treated to a photo of what looked to be a yearling doe with a shaft angling out of the right side of her head. Forget that such a tiny target makes this an ethically indefensible shot. Forget that it shows no respect for the life of the animal. Forget-if you can-the grisly image itself, which brings to mind Saddam's torture-loving sons. No, the important thing here is that this hunter's wish to kill in a novel and satisfying (for him, at least) way was fulfilled. 
There are unethical slobs in any sport, of course. And it's unfair to tar a whole group because of a few bad apples. But in both cases, these posts were met by a resounding absence of anger or censure. In fact, some who responded were admiring, even sympathetic. Am I missing something? Are we hunters now convinced that the only thing that matters in the debate over our sport is numbers-so much so that we welcome anybody who hunts, no matter how twisted, into our ranks? 
I hesitate to saddle up my high horse here, yet this stuff both scares and sickens me. We would do well to remember a few facts: Hunters are a minority in this country. There are a lot of people who want to abolish hunting. There are probably even more who are still forming opinions on the matter. The future of hunting depends on the actions of hunters and nonhunters alike. If we don't police the morons and slobs ourselves, we invite outsiders to step in and do it. I'm guilty myself. I was so distressed by what I saw online that I just walked away from my computer at the time. 
Politics aside, there is something about crude behavior in a hunter that is not just offensive; it also eats at the soul of any true outdoorsman. These guys are cheapening something we love, something sacred. The longer I hunt, the more humbling I find the experience. Each time I walk into the woods with my bow, I rediscover how infinite nature is and how transitory and small I am. My carefully maintained suburban identity falls away like a dry husk. I become more alert. My consciousness opens up. I am focused, aware, alive. I am hunting. Everything around me comes alive, too: the earth beneath my feet, the water in a brook, every leaf on every tree. The slightest tremor in the air is like the blast of a trumpet; the squawk of a distant woodpecker, a siren. Each step cracks open a new world. I am seeking an animal whose knowledge of this place is greater than mine will ever be. I come in humility precisely because no one is watching me, because I alone must live with the consequences of my actions here. Should I he granted a killing shot on a buck, I will kill. This is a confirmation of the hunt, the thing that makes being here so elemental and important- What I love beyond all reckoning, beyond my ability to explain even to myself, is this feeling of being more intensely alive than I've ever been. 
As for the next moron hunter I bump into, fair warning: The gloves are off. 
Morons Among Us 
HOW WE ARE HELPING THE ANTIS 
FIELD & STREAM tISSN 8755-5599) is published monthly except for a combined December-January


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't worry 'bout BS being a treehugger, he's a killer take it from me. He also has quite a few pictures on his computer that would make any one of you say, "gross". As far as him being offended by the gore...believe me he's seen much much worse. To give you a frame of reference think of the worst injury to a human you have ever seen and then mutliply that by 10.

Palerider, I'd love to read that article, but I'm too lazy and that looks too long.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Unlawful Justice said:


> Palerider, I'd love to read that article, but I'm too lazy and that looks too long.


Lazy is right:wink:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

BS, Thank You for speaking up.

Robs


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*What a worthless c#@^@*&%$er*



TXPalerider said:


> I found one in which a hunter was complaining that the buck he'd shot had died before he could taunt it with a dance he'd choreographed specially for the occasion. "I'm really into sports," the guy wrote. "I based my dance on some of Terrell Owens' moves after he scores a touchdown. It's this really in-your-face, I-own-you sort of deal. I worked pretty hard on all the moves, and I thought it would be cool for it to be the last thing some deer saw, knowing that I'd beaten it. I've done it for my friends at a bar, and they all thought it was hilarious. I'm hoping next year I get to do it for real."


I am utterly incredulous that such people are allowed to walk among us........and with loaded weapons, no less????
How incredibly moronic. I can't find the words.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

'Aint no sense in putting those pics up here. Gives us all a bad name.


----------



## speedbump (Jul 18, 2006)

That's some mighty fine shootin there Kikker , let's burn some meat this wekend .


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Guess I should have read the rules on posting a hunting report. Never intended it to be anything except an account of a real hunting experiance. Did'nt know it would propel me to Moron status or a sorry [email protected]#*^$^*!%r. I've seen pigs piled up, pigs being skint, deer heads with no bodies,ect... Sorry if it offened some, did'nt think there would be so many that would take it, the way they did. One of the MOD's should delete it, if it's that bad. Would have never guessed the tree huggers would be lurking waiting on a post of a clean shot and kill, then use it to shut down hunting in the great state of Texas LOL. If I ever post again, guess it will be a watered down account and doctored up photos.....Was only intended to show a great shot.....After looking back, guess the photos would gross out a non hunter, did'nt know so many were on here......


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Kicker I can see both sides of the arguement and remain impartial if it helps/matters any.


----------

